
Peter Thiel Violates Core Principles of Silicon Valley - g4k
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/peter-thiel-violates-core-principles-silicon-valley-michael-lazerow
======
mobiuscog
Trust and Transparency are two Silicon Valley principles ?

This mustn't be the same Silicon Valley that all of these big software
companies are in then... because their core principle is making money.

Maybe things look different to the wealthy residents, or maybe they believe
their own PR.

------
mark_l_watson
I don't agree wth the author, but I do like his writing style.

Thiel did not break the law. Compare with other non-transparent transactions
like the wholesale purchasing of political influence. Thiel's lack of
transparency in going after Gawker seems unimportant to me.

~~~
Retra
The law is not valid a basis of ethics.

